# More Apple watch faces?



## veggfodur

I got the 4 model and I don´t use it that much but been thinking about the dial, what dials are you guys using and can I get more than apple provides ?

I thought that I saw somewhere that there are available like vintage inspired dials ?


----------



## BarracksSi

*Re: Apple watch*

"Can I get more than Apple provides?" I don't think so. You can maybe make your own app that looks like a watch face, but there is still no "store" where you can download more.

(btw, is it too late to change the title of the topic to something more descriptive? Maybe "can I get more Apple Watch faces"?)

I took these pics yesterday while I was waiting for an oil change on my car:


----------



## veggfodur

*Re: Apple watch*



BarracksSi said:


> "Can I get more than Apple provides?" I don't think so. You can maybe make your own app that looks like a watch face, but there is still no "store" where you can download more.
> 
> (btw, is it too late to change the title of the topic to something more descriptive? Maybe "can I get more Apple Watch faces"?)
> 
> I took these pics yesterday while I was waiting for an oil change on my car:


The title, very good comment  - ON it but yes that sounds like Apple, if they don´t provide it I can forget it :/


----------



## BarracksSi

*Re: Apple watch*



veggfodur said:


> The title, very good comment  - ON it but yes that sounds like Apple, if they don´t provide it I can forget it :/


I can see Apple's stance against allowing fully-functional third-party faces, too. They want to preserve their brand aesthetics as much as possible (remember Kaleidoscope in the pre-OSX days? Yeah, you can't mess with the Mac's UI anymore). They also probably don't want to have to hand-curate a Face Store to keep out all the inevitable Rolex clones, too.

There might also be a security concern because of the functions accessible by the complications. But I don't know if each face has any ability to make system calls apart from what's built into the complications' fields. The Nike faces have a dedicated Nike+ button (it's the "swoosh" logo) that calls up the Nike Run Club app. Maybe a malicious face designer could insert a tap-able area that does their own bidding.


----------



## Palmettoman

One can make a favorite pic into a watch face. I've done it a few times, but prefer the Apple standard fare. A lot to choose from...


----------



## itsmemuffins

I wish they’d have a decent digital face. The modular doesn’t allow the time in the middle, and the X-Large doesn’t allow more than one complication which takes over the middle. Absolutely stupid.


----------



## BarracksSi

itsmemuffins said:


> I wish they'd have a decent digital face. The modular doesn't allow the time in the middle, and the X-Large doesn't allow more than one complication which takes over the middle. Absolutely stupid.


What do you mean by "decent"?


----------



## itsmemuffins

BarracksSi said:


> What do you mean by "decent"?


With the ability to have the digital clock front and centre with the complications you want, around it.


----------



## veggfodur

itsmemuffins said:


> With the ability to have the digital clock front and centre with the complications you want, around it.


Is there like no app to make something like that ?


----------



## BarracksSi

veggfodur said:


> Is there like no app to make something like that ?


Like I said earlier, you can make your own app and upload it to your watch (Xcode is free, as is an Apple developer membership; you don't pay any fees until you decide to upload your app to the App Store for sale). Experiment with it like a mockup to see what layout would work best. I don't think that you can legitimately get it approved by Apple for public distribution, but at least you could try using it on your own watch.

I like how the existing Modular face (both the newer Infograph version and the original) has a large-sized complication in the middle. Not a lot of third-party apps take advantage of it, but like the example in my pic, you can see several hours' worth of weather forecast at once. It's also big enough to show a News headline or the next Calendar event. Pushing it into the corner and making it smaller would also make it less useful.


----------



## itsmemuffins

veggfodur said:


> Is there like no app to make something like that ?


No because if you use a digital clock as a complication there will still be the default Apple Watch digital complication on screen too.


----------



## itsmemuffins

BarracksSi said:


> Like I said earlier, you can make your own app and upload it to your watch (Xcode is free, as is an Apple developer membership; you don't pay any fees until you decide to upload your app to the App Store for sale). Experiment with it like a mockup to see what layout would work best. I don't think that you can legitimately get it approved by Apple for public distribution, but at least you could try using it on your own watch.
> 
> I like how the existing Modular face (both the newer Infograph version and the original) has a large-sized complication in the middle. Not a lot of third-party apps take advantage of it, but like the example in my pic, you can see several hours' worth of weather forecast at once. It's also big enough to show a News headline or the next Calendar event. Pushing it into the corner and making it smaller would also make it less useful.


I don't have a Mac.


----------



## BarracksSi

itsmemuffins said:


> I don't have a Mac.


Get one? *shrug*


----------



## itsmemuffins

BarracksSi said:


> Get one? *shrug*


*shrugs*


----------



## veggfodur

Yeah I am not gonna even try to make an app


----------



## sithjedi333

Try the WatchOS 6 beta, it has several new faces and more color options for the exisitng ones.


----------



## dbieleck

BarracksSi said:


> Like I said earlier, you can make your own app and upload it to your watch (Xcode is free, as is an Apple developer membership; you don't pay any fees until you decide to upload your app to the App Store for sale). Experiment with it like a mockup to see what layout would work best. I don't think that you can legitimately get it approved by Apple for public distribution, but at least you could try using it on your own watch.
> 
> I like how the existing Modular face (both the newer Infograph version and the original) has a large-sized complication in the middle. Not a lot of third-party apps take advantage of it, but like the example in my pic, you can see several hours' worth of weather forecast at once. It's also big enough to show a News headline or the next Calendar event. Pushing it into the corner and making it smaller would also make it less useful.


Any existing sites/apps out there for a Rolex or Panerai face? Know the California face is coming in the new update.


----------



## moeharri

I really, really wish Apple would add a Face store (free or paid). I'm guessing they're afraid of legal disputes when someone releases a face that matches a brand too well (ex: Rolex)? I would pay quite a few dollars for a high quality watch face.


----------



## Bizcut1

My Apple Watch 4...wore it once...still in the box. Boring.


----------



## moeharri

Bizcut1 said:


> My Apple Watch 4...wore it once...still in the box. Boring.


I thought the same thing when I got the AW3. It takes time to get "hooked" on the Apple Watch. First it starts with easy text notifications. Then you start relying on it for calendar events (if you work in an office). Next you use it for weather and Apple Pay. Then, you add in asking Siri a question and before you know it, your wrist feels naked (kind of like if you leave the house without your phone). I wouldn't haven believed it had I not gone through this myself.


----------



## Bizcut1

I can appreciate what you are saying but just thinking this watch is not for me...I'm not sure I even consider it a real watch to be honest...


----------

